# Best online prices for Heat Transfer Labels and Wool Tags



## ssociety (Feb 20, 2007)

I am trying to find a good place for Heat transfer labels for the back necks of my shirt to display the country of origin as well as care information, sizing and logo. 

Can someone recommend a good place for heat transfers?

I am also looking for a place for wool labels that are good priced as a alternative to heat transfer so I can compare pricing. 

Lastly does anyone know of a place to get hang tags made that could serve as a sticker as well? Thanks in advanced for all yoru help.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am also looking for a place for wool labels that are good priced as a alternative to heat transfer so I can compare pricing.


Try clothinglabels4u.com , cruzlabel.com, luckylabel, etc.




> Can someone recommend a good place for heat transfers?


You can find several recommendations here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html

Many of those places will print small labels. Imprintables.com also does labels like this (they can also do sequentially numbered labels for limited editions)


----------

